# Surf fishing around Pirates Beach Galveston



## Deadeyedon (Feb 17, 2011)

Haaded down to Galveston April 8th through the 11th. Staying at a condo on pirates beach... Never really fished the surf around there, any info on where to fish in the surf around that area? I would appreciate the help! Dont get to fish very often anymore, and would sure like to make this trip count! Thanks!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I think there several access to the beach nearby. I know there several TKFer's that put in around there for BTB fishing. And your not too far from SLP.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It isn't surf fishing...but....you are right next door to Galveston Island State park. You can easily wade fish the back bays. Reds, Trout and Flounder have all been caught back there. rich


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

richg99 said:


> It isn't surf fishing...but....you are right next door to Galveston Island State park. You can easily wade fish the back bays. Reds, Trout and Flounder have all been caught back there. rich


x2


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

richg99 said:


> It isn't surf fishing...but....you are right next door to Galveston Island State park. You can easily wade fish the back bays. Reds, Trout and Flounder have all been caught back there. rich


x3. I wade there and fish there in my kayak. Alot of area to cover and even when its crowded, its so big that you dont have people fishing on top of you. As far as the surf down there, find a beach access road, park, and fish. The specks should be in the surf pretty well by then as well as alotta puppy drum and reds. If you wade, shuffle your feet so you dont get hit by a ray.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

While you are at it, you can rent kayaks on Galveston. Haul it to your condo and try a whole new fishing experience. I'd only go into the bay, and not BTB (Beyond the Breakers) without experienced help. regards, Rich


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I know some guys on that fish Pirates Beach Surf and catch nice sharks in April.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

So many fishing choices....so little time.. Rich


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Also you and wade or kayak at the end of 8th st oor sportman rd. But if you want to surf fish right now the grass is a big issue, you will just have to check the surf daily.


----------

